# What makes a tank a "breeder" tank ?



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I've seen the term "Breeder tank" a few times, but I'm not sure how it differs from a regular tank.

Can someone enlighten me, please ?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

My idea of a breeder tank is one that is also called "Fish room" quality and that means different things but mostly one of the following the glass is scratched or the trim on the tank is not there or broken or the silicone has been redone and not very well. It could mean any one or all of these things. Show room quality means it is like brand new and you would have no problem putting it in your living room.
People in the hobby use previous used tanks to breed their fish because they don't need a new tank to do so and saves them money.

Hope this helps

Tim


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Generally breeder tanks have a larger foot print then then regular tank. A standard 20G would be 24 x 12 where a 20 G long or breeder would be 30 x 12 and not as tall. Same with a 30G, standard is usually 30 x 12 where a 30G long would be 36 x 12.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

TBird is mostly correct. Breeder tanks have a larger footprint but are usually shorter in height. I have a 30 gal & a 40 gal breeder. Both of them are 18" deep, the 30 is 30" long and 12" high and the 40 is 36" long and 14" high


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

As already explained. The term "breeder tank" refers to tanks that are lower in profile and larger in footprint. 

Scratches, trim or anything else have nothing to do with the term. It has nothing to do with quality. Only the shape.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Long and short


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep...that's the long and short of it.....


----------

